# solar refrigeration



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out a way I can have some refrigeration at my BOL.
I was looking at the sundanzers and a few others but boy that price made 
my eye twitch. I see that some people use a small freezer chest and convert 
it over to a refrigerator. I'm looking for something small like 3.5 or 5.5 cubic inch. 

What I can't find is how much juice it takes to run one. Has anyone in here ever done
this conversion before?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the controller to make a chest freezer a refrigerator:
Amazon.com: Johnson Controls A19AAT-2C Freezer Temperature Controller: Beer Keg Systems: Kitchen & Dining

There is no exact figures on how much electricity you would use. Ambient temperature, how much is in it, & how much you are in & out of the freezer makes a big impact.

My 520watt solar system runs a 5cuft chest freezer with power left over.

Here is my logic. Living in Florida, I want to be able to make ice. Use a large cooler as a refrigerator & rotate 2L jugs between the cooler & refreezing in the chest freezer. In & out of the cooler rather then the freezer threw the day should require less power.

If I recall correctly, the chest freezer has an initial surge power of 6amp but levels to 1.67amp to run.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Have you thought of trying to find an old LP gas travel trailer refrigerator? The newer ones with a control panel need 12VDC to operate the control panel.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You know there are meters for 13 dollars on Amazon that you plug in the wall and the your device in the outlet on the meter. This way you could meter any 110 item you have and make educated decisions on facts not government data.

This meter will be useful for many things.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I am going to get one of those 1.8 cf solar powered ones from...I forget. The reviews on Amazon look pretty good. Make ice and use a cooler. Since I quit smoking in May I have, much to my chagrin, grown, to say the least. I need to keep more veggies and fruit fresh so I'm not adding carbs every day, and without a reefer have had to rely on canned, dried, and pastas. Just can't seem to walk them off, so need to eat less (as in NY resolution...walk more and eat less). Never in my life have I ever been overweight (thanks to smoking, I realize). Maybe I should amend that to "portly", as it seems more dignified, but we all know what I'm talking about. Maybe I should add a rifle's weight to my normal hiking rig, but I never shoot the pistol I always carry (at least not in the last three years of walking around here. My neighbor a mile away sees rattlers all the time...I have yet to see one). It's time to add more solar panels anyway. I have a RV refrigerator, one of those three-way jobs, but...generator uses too much fuel to use it regularly at 120; my present (I was going to say current, but then the pun hit me) solar array won't run it for any length of time, and I just hate the idea of a pilot light burning all the time. A small windfall is coming my way, so I think a new fridge might be just the best way to invest it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The idea of making ice is very wasteful energy wise. Let's start with water that is 72 degree F. It takes *40 BTUs* per gram of water to get it down to 32 degrees F, but it isn't frozen yet. To freeze the water, it takes another *140+ BTUs* per gram of 32 degree water to make it freeze.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The idea of not having ice in the heat & humidity of Florida summers is not appealing. Would be hard enough without air conditioning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here in AZ, I share your feelings.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> You know there are meters for 13 dollars on Amazon that you plug in the wall and the your device in the outlet on the meter. This way you could meter any 110 item you have and make educated decisions on facts not government data.
> 
> This meter will be useful for many things.


Yea I have one but I was meaning how much a small freezer would pull after it was converted.
But I don't have the freezer to check. It's called a kill-a-watt meter.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have a solar system that can steadily supply the socket that powers the fridge wouldn't that be "enough"? Not my strong subject, so serious question.

My thoughts though drift to old school refrigeration methods. Things like root cellars and using river Temps to cool earth and digging a "fridge". Can't remember what that's called -_-


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have a solar system that can steadily supply the socket that powers the fridge wouldn't that be "enough"? Not my strong subject, so serious question.

My thoughts though drift to old school refrigeration methods. Things like root cellars and using river Temps to cool earth and digging a "fridge". Can't remember what that's called -_-


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry for double post


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Where I live river front property is expensive. And the sand goes down over 100ft so won't support a root cellar. 

I've seen people with those 12VDC refrigerators. They are small & don't work well. If you put cold drinks in them they will keep them cold. Put warm drink in them to try to cool them down & you'll be highly disappointed. There is one brand name that works well but are extremely expensive.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Engel are the ones that are suppose to work well.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> If you have a solar system that can steadily supply the socket that powers the fridge wouldn't that be "enough"? Not my strong subject, so serious question.
> 
> My thoughts though drift to old school refrigeration methods. Things like root cellars and using river Temps to cool earth and digging a "fridge". Can't remember what that's called -_-


You might be thinking of a fruit cellar? Usually dug into a bank about 75% is in the earth that keeps everything cool in the 
summer and keeps things from freezing in the winter.

yes I have power at the plug but a refrigerator is one of the tougher items to run on solar. They just pull to much power
for a small set up like mine. But they do make special solar refrigerators that run on very little power but they are very
expensive. This is one that I have been looking at . I can't find the spec's right now but I think it only takes a small
solar panel to keep up and the reviews all look good on this model 
Grape Solar Glacier 5 cu. ft. Mini Refrigerator in Brushed Grey with DC/AC Adapters-GS-UF-5-Fab1 - The Home Depot


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yea I have one but I was meaning how much a small freezer would pull after it was converted.
> But I don't have the freezer to check. It's called a kill-a-watt meter.


Its going to draw the same amount of power just it will not run as long to get down to temperature.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A refrigerator will not be as efficient as a chest freezer modified as a frig because every time you open a frig door all the cold goes out the bottom. A chest freezer retains its cold in the bottom.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you get on the email mailing list like from solarblvd they often have kick butt deals on solar kits. Sometimes they will have panels at regular price but free shipping. The free shipping will save you $15-20 per panel.

https://www.solarblvd.com/index.php?cPath=1_272


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Check out the reviews on this grape refrigerator. ( Scroll to the bottom of the page) 
A guy checked his and at room temperature the battery started out at 12.7 after 24 hours the battery was
only down to 12.5 and that was keeping the inside at 38 degrees. And it was empty it should do better 
when it is full of stuff. 
Check it out. This is the only one that seems to have almost all good reviews
you can also order these through Walmart and have no shipping 
http://www.amazon.com/Grape-Solar-GS-UF-5-Fab1-Glacier-Freezer/dp/B00HVXE154#Ask

http://www.walmart.com/search/?quer...ahead=grape solar&min_price=700&max_price=800


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Nothing in the frig but also means no one was opening the door.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

RV refrigerators work best on LP, second best 120VAC, & barely works on 12VDC. These are absorption type refrigerators. Dometic & Notcold.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 10722

Try this link: 12 Volt Refrigerators, 12 Volt Coolers, Portable Fridge - My 12 Volt Store
There are a few different companies out there making real motor driven compressor type 12VDC/120AC refrigerator/freezers. I bought a Norcold unit back in 1974. After one initial problem it has been running with no problems since and I still use it. During a fishing trip, I used it on freeze to store the fish fillets. with temp outside in the 90s, it froze them with no problem. Only problem as you can see, they are the size of a cooler and 1/4 of the unit is compressor and coils. Mine holds 46 cans of beer. It draws about 4.0 amps on 12VDC, less than 1 amp on 120AC. It would be great for people needing to store medications, insulin and such. Now the bad thing, cost is outrageous. Mine was listed at $400 in 1974, reduced to $100 because someone sat on the lid and bowed it inward but not enough to affect operation, just the looks. Today it runs about $1400. If you *really* need it, it is great.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Dilemma. I can buy one solar-powered refrigerator/freezer, or two new revolvers. With me, the revolvers usually win.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

At Lowes or Home Depot can get a 7cuft chest freezer for under $250. $200 from Walmart for two marine batteries. $415 for 300watts of solar including controller from solarblvd. Only other thing needed is inverter. So right at $1,000 can have a full set up.


----------

